# Jung, dynamisch und erfolglos



## stieglitz (27 August 2009)

Ich werde mich sofort an dieser grandiosen Geschäftsidee beteiligen!
Und den Newsletter hab ich natürlich auch sofort aboniert :-D

Schaut euch auch mal die Links an.

Kann mir mal einer erklären, was der sich davon verspricht.





> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> mein Name ist David Diaz.
> Ich bin freier Handelsvertreter für exklusive Artikel.
> Meine Angebote werden Sie in Zukunft auf dem freien Anzeigenmarkt h**p://www.shopvertrieb.com finden.
> ...


----------



## webwatcher (27 August 2009)

*AW: Jung, dynamisch und erfolglos*

ist auf jeden Fall eifrig dabei das WWW mit seiner Werbung zu vermüllen 
Ihre Werbung auf www.shop.eu


> Ergebnisse 1 - 10 von ungefähr 1.090 für *"Ihre Werbung auf www.shop.eu"*


----------



## Antiscammer (27 August 2009)

*AW: Jung, dynamisch und erfolglos*



			
				Jungdynamiker schrieb:
			
		

> für wirklich neue innovative Artikel im Konsumerbereich.



Da sind wir aber mal gespannt, was das wohl so sein mag.

Qualitäts-Knallfrösche aus China?
Eine Sortieranlage für Socken?
Eine sprechende Armbanduhr mit Horoskopanzeige?


----------



## Captain Picard (27 August 2009)

*AW: Jung, dynamisch und erfolglos*

Der Registrant beider Domains ist ein gewisser Dr. A.W. aus Ö 

hier mit Bild

jung sieht er da nicht gerade aus ...


----------



## Teleton (27 August 2009)

*AW: Jung, dynamisch und erfolglos*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Da sind wir aber mal gespannt, was das wohl so sein mag.



Hier sind ein paar seiner Ideen zu finden
Z U K U N F T Forschung - Kultur-shop der exclusive Kulturshop


----------



## stieglitz (28 August 2009)

*AW: Jung, dynamisch und erfolglos*

Die Mail kam wohl nicht von dem Dr.A.W., sondern wahrscheinlich
von seinem ehrgeizigen und sichtlich naivem Handelsvertreter.

Der Dr. scheint ja einigermassen seriös zu sein. 
Ob der wohl von dem Spam seines Mitarbeiters weiss?


----------

